# Best horse breed



## Love Horse (12 October 2014)

What's your favourite


----------



## Radar Lugs (12 October 2014)

Irish draught. No contest


----------



## maccachic (12 October 2014)

None every horse is an individual so I will never limit my options to one breed or I may miss the horse of a lifetime.

I have owned loads of favourite horses over the years of various breeds.


----------



## Kalico (13 October 2014)

Daughter has ridden a variety of breeds/x's - my personal favourite are Cobs.


----------



## Enfys (14 October 2014)

I have a fondness for palominos, but they come in all shapes and sizes.

Breedwise, always arabs first, currently I love my paso too. 

A good horse is a good horse regardless of breed/type or colour.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (15 October 2014)

New Forest ponies, the best!


----------



## flirtygerty (15 October 2014)

All horses have their good points, my trotter X looks after me, my TB is a dope on a rope, my WB mare is a plod with attitude and my baby cob is a pleasure to ride, although he needs to learn patience


----------



## enchantedunicorn (18 October 2014)

Connemara, love my boy. My friend has a beautiful Andalusian though!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (18 October 2014)

enchantedunicorn said:



			Connemara, love my boy. My friend has a beautiful Andalusian though!
		
Click to expand...

My Mother & Father also have two stunning Andalusian mares, and we also do have some pretty Welshes as well as my beautiful New Forest  I do also love a good Connie!


----------



## Equi (18 October 2014)

Cobs and palominos are not breeds


----------



## Marydoll (20 October 2014)

Kwpn or connie x tb


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 October 2014)

Palomino is a colour

Arabs everytime


----------



## dibbin (21 October 2014)

Cob is a type and palomino is a colour.

At the moment Irish Draught Sport Horses (ID/TB crosses), hooves down! We have 2 lovely big lads who couldn't be more different from each other but are both superb in their own ways.  They have a great attitude to life and are as honest as they come.


----------



## paulineh (21 October 2014)

Arabs and New Forest


----------



## Tigge (11 December 2014)

Irish sports horses all the way


----------

